# Questrade Platforms



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm using the free trial version of the Questraderweb, before signing up for an account. But after signing in to my account based on the info emailed to me, I keep getting an error message that pops up in the Quotestream, saying: "Login Error! Please contact the webmaster if this persists." I don't really want to go through their customer service just yet, after reading horror stories.

I've already tried using different Internet browsers (tried both Firefox and IE), but I keep getting that message. Has anyone experienced this? Can anyone please suggest how to resolve? Also, for any existing Questrade users, what platforms do you use? Thanks.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

Why don't you copy and paste the email they sent you?

Did you use the link that was used in the email, cause your login won't work on the original .com website.


----------



## buhhy (Nov 23, 2011)

There's questrade.com, which is the account management site.
Then there's questrader.com, which is the trading platform. Paste the email details here.
They're rolling out a new platform though, questrade IQ, which appears to use the questrade account management site. Seems kinda stupid that there's no single sign-on.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Not sure what the problem is - I've had no issues logging on myself.

I've heard some people have had issue with CS but I usually use the live online help and my request is usually responded to within 30 seconds. They have usually been able to deal with any problems that I have had.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, they provide a link to a website. I am able to log in using the information that they provide. However, the problem occurs when I am logged in. It doesn't recognize properly that I am logged into the account. If the trial version is this way, I'm worried that the actual Questraderweb platform will be the same. What kind of platform do you guys use?

Here's the details of the email (minus the login & passwords that they provided):

Dear John Doe,

Your trial platform account for QuestraderWEB is now activated, and is valid for the next 30 days. Use the following login and password to access your trial:

Login: <This is given, but I deleted it for the purpose of the post>	
Password: <This is given, but I deleted it for the purpose of the post>

For QuestraderWEB, there is no download or installation required.

Instructions
1. Go to https://dm1questrader.nexademo.com/ to login to your free trial WebTrader account.
2. Keep your login ID and password information handy; it will provide you access to your free trial platform(s) for the 30-day period.
3. Begin using the trial trading platform.

Client support

To speak to a client services specialist, please call:

1.888.783.7866, Monday - Friday: 7:30 a.m. to 10 p.m. EST.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

PMREdmonton said:


> Not sure what the problem is - I've had no issues logging on myself.
> 
> I've heard some people have had issue with CS but I usually use the live online help and my request is usually responded to within 30 seconds. They have usually been able to deal with any problems that I have had.


I talked to the Live Help, and they were not sure what the issue was haha. That individual told me to send an email to [email protected]. If they can't resolve this type of problem, then I may have to look for another discount brokerage.....


----------



## buhhy (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, it's a trial account.. misread, sorry.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, it's a trial account. I don't want to register yet until I have a good grasp of their platform. I assume it's the same anyway. If I'm encountering problems in the trial version, there's no telling what I'll experience in the actual one.


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

leeder said:


> Yeah, it's a trial account. I don't want to register yet until I have a good grasp of their platform. I assume it's the same anyway. If I'm encountering problems in the trial version, there's no telling what I'll experience in the actual one.


Nothing but problems for me too.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Might have something to do with how they are changing QuestraderWEB into Questrade IQ. I'm using the new platform and it's okay.


----------



## Chris.m (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm using Questraderweb, and I have yet to have any problems, so don't let this put you off.

I'm surprised they weren't able to help you; their customer service has been excellent to me.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I opened a trial account with them as well and had lots of problems with the trial account... I read on another forum that the trial accounts are buggy and low priority... I thought that was a poor way to attract new clients... However, I was still enticed by the $4.95 trades. I have yet to have a serious problem. I had one small error with regarding a discrepancy between my account and my platform in which my trade history had innacurate information. The error had no effect on my actual balances in either my account or on my platform. It took them two weeks to fix the error. I found that their first level of service was terrible (uninformed, same delayed responses such as check back tomorrow if it isn't fixed etc.) After giving them the benefit of the doubt for 2 weeks I asked to talk to an accounts manager about moving my account. It seemed to fix the problem immediately. Perhaps, I should have done it sooner but it was only a display glitch and not that big a deal IMO. they ended up giving me credit me (10 free trades if I recall) for the hassle and length of time it took to fix. That was over a year ago.

Since then I have noticed some improvements. I am learning that some of their live chat reps are useless and others are great. Like any other customer service if you don't get the correct answer or problem solved try again or move up the chain. I have had excellent service since that first error and adapting this approach If I have a question the live help will have the answers or if they don't I get a call from someone who can answer usually within 15 mins. 

To be honest the trial account is nothing like the platforms as it doesn't include cost of trades and ECNs. Although trial accounts are fun to play on it really isn't like the real thing.

Depending on the number of trades you plan to do and the size of your portfolio it may not be worth the price of $4.95 a trade as you may find better service elsewhere for a marginal increase. There is a review of questrade (most of it negative) on the net. However, bear in mind, most people don't complain on a forum if they don't have any problems, less are likely to go and post if service is good. Most of the complaints that I read were often from the clients lack of knowledge(margin calls, not understanding ecns, not reading the fine print etc). Due your own DD and make sure you understand so there are no surprises later. No matter what you decide best of luck. I for one am content with questrade. I think they are making improvements and the main reason why other brokers have dropped their prices.

Cheers!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

No problem here and their customer service has been great. 
It sounds like maybe you have a computer problem (ie cookies not set to accept), out dated software or this is just a Questrade password issue with the trial version.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

Jungle said:


> No problem here and their customer service has been great.
> It sounds like maybe you have a computer problem (ie cookies not set to accept), out dated software or this is just a Questrade password issue with the trial version.


 
I have to agree. I used a trial account as well, but switched to a live one and I have no issues. 

@ Leeder; why don't you request a new trial account, with a new login but using a different email address? I remember having a trial account through Investopedia as well and I liked that just as much, had the same options and really Questrade didn't work much different.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I used my own email address and it still allows me to set up a trial account. 
@Leeder, send me a PM, I can give you the login details, for a trial acct it's quite harmless (there is no private information in the trial accounts) and it's only good for 30 days.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Let me reply to everyone in one post...

@ Chris.m: The live agent I talked to was asking me about Java and the security settings on my browser. My java is up-to-date; my default browser is firefox. The security settings I use is pretty much standard. I also tried using Internet Explorer, but same msg pops up.

@ londoncalling: i'm trying to be as objective with Questrade as I can. I understand that usually people who had negative experience will rant on forums. While I respect those comments, I take them with a grain of salt, until I start experiencing the problems myself. I have a low threshold for Questrade because of various reasons:
A) it is privateky owned - I feel that much safer if the brokerage is backed by a bank. Yes, I know bank owned brokerages tend to be expensive, but still it offers more comfort
B) $4.95 trades - the one thing that attracts me also begs the question, "What's the downside/trade off?" Well, to me (mind you, I haven't had much experience with Questrade), it could be customer service and bad trading platform.
C) Poor trial version - as you say, to attract customers, you'd think they would make the trial version run smoothly. Nevertheless, it doesn't. It's only natural for me to think that there would be issues in the actual platform.

Again, what it boils down to for me that keeps me from looking at other brokerages (assuming I haven't done so already) is the $4.95.

@ GreenAvenue: I doubt a new account will be much difference. I'll PM you


----------



## Aleithia (Apr 6, 2012)

*A heads up on your portfolio evaluations*

First of all, I would like to say Questrade has a great minimal hold time customer service. The folks I talked to were knowledgeable and helpful.

However, I am looking to move to another broker. The reason? Your portfolio will be devalued to the liquidation values, not Fair Market Value.

So if you buy a penny stock for 4 cents, and some bidder lowballs the stock at 1 cent before the end of trading, you have lost 75% even if the last trade was 5 cents!

This can be especially problematic as market prices are rising or falling, because although they call it price and "market value" they really don't mean it. The idea that an asset is valued by what the buyer AND the seller agree at arms-length will not apply if you are using their new platform. Using the web trader however, is different. It's older and still uses fair market value for your trades. Want to move back to web platform? Sure liquidated all those devalued shares first though.
This really becomes a pain in the neck when it kills your buying power.

So beware. I have attempted to point this out to them, but I think there must be a language barrier. They acknowledge my initial email, but it seems I get a drone on the reply. I am not sure QT is not committing an illegal act. They identify last bid price as clearly as any other broker. But in valuing your portfolio, they call it "price" or "market value". I feel like it is deceptive. They could use "liquidity" as an appropriate describer, but then that would be apparent the first time you use their platform. Why they have to hide what is legal and true value defies explanation.


----------

